# Custom Rhino Doors!



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

So, we all know about the wonderful rhino and land raider doors that Forge World produces. Trouble for me is, while they have great Death Guard doors for those who play Nurgle themed armies, but if you don't play Death Guard then you're generally S.O.L.

As I am working on a small Apostles of Contagion army (I really dig the yellow/bone color as opposed to the more traditional green or brown) I decided I needed to make my own doors. I also am using the old, OOP metal plague marines, and I wanted to use a bit of wood to tie my vehicles in with them, as they have wood on some of their bolters and other weapons. 

Since they use the fly icon, I cut one out of plasticard. Using an old rhino door as a template, I cut out another bit of plastic and used some basswood to give it a rough, woody surface. Finally, using .32mm round head model train rivets (from Grandt Line), I ended up with: 










Since I needed four of these doors for the two rhino's I will be using, I decided it was time to do something about it. I searched the night sky for a falling star, made a wish, and suddenly:










I was so happy that i decided to paint one up. Here it is (still WIP!) on a rhino (also WIP!):










Questions/comments/criticism? My heart yearns to know you opinions!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

That is bad ass! Looks cool, I'm glad you mentioned the oop models had wood on their bolters, otherwise i would have said that it made no sense. But it fits the theme. Paint job on the Rhino looks great too. + Rep


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Nurglelicious! Well done. Why can't my Chaos buys as pretty/ugly as that? Have yourself a chunk of rep.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The doors look really cool, part of me dislikes the fact that they are made of wood because it not only seems like a really bad idea to use wood as armour but imagine what would happen if someone attacked you with a flamer, the other part of me thinks it looks awesome. So in the spirit of Warhammer and its impractical practices, good work.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> The doors look really cool, part of me dislikes the fact that they are made of wood because it not only seems like a really bad idea to use wood as armour but imagine what would happen if someone attacked you with a flamer, the other part of me thinks it looks awesome. So in the spirit of Warhammer and its impractical practices, good work.


i am assuming its wood ON the door, not a wooden door


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great! Adds a lot of character to the Rhino.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> i am assuming its wood ON the door, not a wooden door


That would make, slightly, more sense.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> i am assuming its wood ON the door, not a wooden door


but thats not how modeling works!, the model would clearly need to show that the rhino door has wood ON it, otherwise if it looks like wood and is painted to represent wood then the door is wood.

Its a nice peice of work but wood as a material makes no sense, nurgle troops would not repair a rhino, as repair is the opposite to decay which is there ultimate aim.

but on the flip side it kinda works and its well executed, its wrong but it does just work,but i think it would work better on a looted ork rhino, as they would be more likely to repair using whats avaible to them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilful pasticard-in.

I also like the scheme on the Rhino.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

very cool, it really goes with the rhino!


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, it's wood attached to the door. The picture is a little hard to make out, but since I don't have a decent camera, it's what I have to work with for the moment. The hinges, and some rusted bits of the door are still visible on the outside of the wood. I guess that it would be attached so that they can carry around soggy, rotten wood...because they like it?

Anyway, thanks for the comments and criticisms! I'll try and get some more pictures up of the rhino and plague marines when they are a bit further along.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Who cares if wooden doors don't work. We don't have real psychors, daemons, practical magic or gene-enhanced super-warriors in the real world either!

The point is they look awesome and fit the theme of the army. And in 40k, who knows, those doors might be so corrupt that not even the Emperor's own holy flame can scar their hide!

+rep

Rev


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice doors. The 3 white doors are they casted copies in some way ?
Have some rep.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice to see the fly symbol being used as it's what I have put on my LandRaider.

Great bit o work and cool to see a non green based scheme.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> but thats not how modeling works!, the model would clearly need to show that the rhino door has wood ON it, otherwise if it looks like wood and is painted to represent wood then the door is wood.
> 
> Its a nice peice of work but wood as a material makes no sense, nurgle troops would not repair a rhino, as repair is the opposite to decay which is there ultimate aim.
> 
> but on the flip side it kinda works and its well executed, its wrong but it does just work,but i think it would work better on a looted ork rhino, as they would be more likely to repair using whats avaible to them.


and if you seriously cant see the red metal door behind the wood, your blind. it LOOKS like its a peice of wood on the door, i can clearly see the door frame behind where the wood is in the picture, cant you? im assuming your too blind to see it. There is nothing wrong with the model, you need to get your eyes checked, and if you have in the past, get them checked again.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> and if you seriously cant see the red metal door behind the wood, your blind. it LOOKS like its a peice of wood on the door, i can clearly see the door frame behind where the wood is in the picture, cant you? im assuming your too blind to see it. There is nothing wrong with the model, you need to get your eyes checked, and if you have in the past, get them checked again.


well look at you all cocky and sure of yourself, in the post i commented on you were "assuming" now its all "LOOKS like" and shit, well as the tank is mostly cream, forgive me for missing the minute amount of red door behind the brown wood.You need to calm yourself down your gonna blow some blood vessels


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice work on the door mate!

+rep for your efforts


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, the white ones are replicas cast in white plastic. I use Smooth-on OOMOO tin cure silicone for the molds and Smooth Cast 300 for flat stuff like doors. I went ahead and made a top door set too, and I'll try and get some pictures of the casting process tomorrow and slap them up here.

As a note, I did ask for all sorts of criticism here, and that's what I was looking for. Since it was somewhat harder to tell that there was a door behind all that rotten wood, I used less wood on the top door set and made the doors themselves more visible. Negative criticism helps too! Let's not get all upset at each other. We're here to voice our opinions, not to agree. 

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> well look at you all cocky and sure of yourself, in the post i commented on you were "assuming" now its all "LOOKS like" and shit, well as the tank is mostly cream, forgive me for missing the minute amount of red door behind the brown wood.You need to calm yourself down your gonna blow some blood vessels


well your the one who was trying to call me out in the first place, I had to defend my honor by pointing out the door.

also for the record and clarification, in which everyone should know by now: the 'doors' we are talking about are actually ramps, and theres another set of doors on the inside, as anyone looking at the bits unglued (assuming you glued said ramps on cuz they are a pain to get to stick on sometimes otherwise) so even if it was made of pure wood, the guys inside wouldnt be effected, but just have a larger gap to jump down rather then a ramp to run down. XD

also my 'assuming' comment was in the fact that the door behind was metal, but the creator could easily have placed them as wood too if he chose, i was pointing out basic logic, even if the door was covered 100% of the area


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin you are now crossing over to the realm of being an obnoxious asshole with you carrying on like you are. We all know that they are fucking ramp, B&K said he did not like them and gave a reason. He did no call you out until a later post when you started acting like an ass with borderline personal attacks on B&K saying he is blind etc. He does not like the wood because to him it appears to be the 'door'. I am still trying to figure out what your issue is.

How about everyone chill the fuck out and get back to the OP.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! These looks awesome. I'm loving the wood grain, and it looks perfect on the rhino. Great work!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Fuck what any naysayers might have to say, I think it looks awesome. If were inclined to collect a Nurgle themed army I'd probably steel this idea. Have nice big dose of rep on me.


----------



## TheGamer2kx (Apr 20, 2011)

Dude. Those door turned out fantastically.


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

You won't get any back handed complements from me. I could care less if a wood door is nurgley or not, that is some awesome work. I would love use some of that on my orks.

+Rep


----------

